# Denny's Photoshoot!!



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Today, Kelly (CacheDawnTaxes) came out to take photos of Denny. Here's a youtube compilation of the pictures, which are to follow
I am so impressed...!! I can hardly believe that this is my horse, she made him look so good!!


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

wow im totally impressed you both look so awsome and kelly did a wonderful job... Wow really so impressed


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Very Cute!!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Great photos!

he's looking really good too!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

awww i love the snow pics!! denny is very smexy


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Awww... so beautiful. Great slideshow! I love the ones of him trying to eat the hay! You two look so happy together.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Better Link*

Here is the link again which takes you directly to youtube, but once you can watch it in HIGH QUALITY which make the pictures a lot better as opposed to the bad youtube quality of videos. 

Cope, Paste the link below, just remove the extra space after the first letter and make sure to click HIGH QUALITY right under the video.

h ttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9_elSzMYKo

Cheers


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Denny is such a handsome boy, awsome pics kelly


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

nice job on it to both photographer and the rider


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you. Allie is a very photogenic rider and Denny was in the right mood to get the shots I was trying to get  Can't get shots like that without the right people to work with


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

Good photographer, great horse, good rider. Well done! :wink:


----------



## LacyLove (Feb 12, 2009)

great pictures, denny is really cute! i love the buck in the first few pictures, i bet he likes the snow, i know our horses do!


----------



## GiddyVirgil (Feb 22, 2009)

I absolutely LOVE his color!What color is he? You guys look great


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Giddy, he is a chestnut, here's his coat in the summer:











Course I would call him a bit of an odd duck... his mane and tail are darker than the rest of his body


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you all for your wonderful comments!!!


----------



## GiddyVirgil (Feb 22, 2009)

Well in the pics,I just love how his legs seems to have darker stockings.So cute!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

That would be his trace clip


----------



## GiddyVirgil (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh!! Is it a low medium or high trace clip?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I haven't a clue. He's completely shaved except for his legs and 1/2 of his head


----------

